# A Freemason Cake



## Blake Bowden (May 18, 2014)

This is the best one I've seen!




 

 

 

 

 




Source: http://cakecentral.com/g/i/3154335/...ompass-squares-were-made-from-fondant-tylose/


----------



## Joey (May 18, 2014)

that is one AWESOME piece of culinary delight!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 18, 2014)

Joey said:


> that is one AWESOME piece of culinary delight!



Heck ya! The S&C are beautiful! I wouldn't want to eat it!


----------



## Lowcarbjc (May 18, 2014)

Wax thinking the same thing Br. Blake


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (May 19, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## coomby (May 19, 2014)

That is unbelievable!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney (May 19, 2014)

Who is Janice, and what is her radius of delivery?


----------



## cacarter (May 19, 2014)

I'm hungry for cake now.  

And if I had seen that in real life I would never believe that it is a cake.


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 19, 2014)

served with a trowel no less!


----------



## afd004 (May 19, 2014)

I want one!


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 25, 2014)

wow. first take pictures and then you can really "take in" masonry. hah(cuz your eating it....)


----------



## Go49ersuk (May 26, 2014)

That cake is amazing must get the lady wife to make one!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

